# Gun safe lining material?



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have a friend who is cleaning up a 2005 gun safe, and he is having a difficult time finding replacement lining material. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I have never seen a gun safe lined with anything. Mine are all just painted steel.


----------



## TAGoodwin (Mar 6, 2013)

Sheet rock or cement boards used as shower backing.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

A good grade of felt.


----------



## TAGoodwin (Mar 6, 2013)

I thought maybe fireproofing was the idea


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine are lined with carpet.
The fireproofing is inside the walls.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

Some of the high end safes have more sophisticated fireproofing but most anything you buy from a big box store will have drywall with something between a felt and indoor/outdoor carpet over that.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Some one called what he took out velour. I haven’t seen it in person. 

I will share y’all’s info. Thanks.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Use something that won't attract moisture.
I'm not sure what it was, but I was told of someone who lined their safe with foam or something and for some reason, caused a lot of rust.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

https://www.vitalmx.com/forums/Non-Moto,21/My-Safe-Space,1327161


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thanks


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I'd use a real low pile, nylon, commercial carpet material. A remnant could be purchased cheap at any flooring store.


----------

